# Heard of This?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I read this in a book today. Going to give it try later on this week just to see if it works, even a little. :dunno: Anyway, here it is. When teeing up the ball, (from a right handers perspective) if you lean the tee towards you, this will enhance the draw spin put on the ball. Conversely, if you lean the tee away from you, this will enhance the fade spin put on the ball. Myself, I have always pretty much stuck the tee in the ground straight up. I have even re-tee'd the ball up when looking at it and it seemed to be leaning one way or the other. Just looking at the diagram that came with the article, I can see how it might enhance the spin, but I am guessing the enhancement is to a small degree.

Just a few links on tees, and balls. I can't find anything that covers "leaning" a tee to one side or the other. 

The IP Golf Guy - The Golf Patent Lawyer (Golf Inventions, Patents, Litigation, Trademarks): More Golf Tee Concepts from PING, This Time a "Set" of Golf Tees 

Ti-Tees - Designed For Your Titanium Driver 

How is a golf tee made?: Information from Answers.com

In golf, what effect does tee height have on the ball's flight? | Answerbag


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't buy it for minute. It might make a difference because you think it's supposed to (like a placebo), but I can't see any possible way that it would physically affect the ball flight. :dunno:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Interesting*

Very interesting concept.

I might try it next time I'm playing a social round and see what happens.

Cheers.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I did this yesterday for 9 holes, and did not notice much of a difference in my my ball flight. I tilted the tee towards me hoping to enhance my draw spin. I was drawing the ball, but not any anymore than I normally do....when I can hit a draw. There are so many different factors that cause the ball to spin one way or the other. I did hit the ball pretty well for the 9 holes that I played, so maybe there is a mental side to this scenario to be looked at. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If I lean it forward, will my drives go farther? :headbang:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd like to think that teeing the ball would help me draw or fade when needed, but as I was told, it's the arc direction of the swing to make contact with the ball. I don't believe tee angle affects the ball but tee hight yes, I forgot to notify NASA on one tee shot last Sunday. It was straight :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> If I lean it forward, will my drives go farther? :headbang:


Yes just ask Luke, his ball was headed to Melbourne by water.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol nice one Bob someones been using google maps again.
If there was a magic trick to driving I'm sure we'd all know it by now but yet there is nothing that can bet lessons and practise.


----------

